# Buck Fencing



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

I just bought 2 new buckling 4 weeks ago. They will turn 6 weeks old in 2 weeks (I pretty sure I can't make it that much longer). One is a buckling and the other is whether. I am going to separate them from my does obviously. I have a night place for the right now that just needs cleaned up, but I wanted some recommendations on fencing. The last fencing I got was a little more than 34 inches tall. This fencing is nice for does, but is not strong enough or tall enough to keep a buck from getting out. Any suggestions for fencing brands and  heights? Oh and they are Nigerian.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

This is 200 feet. Would that be enough for 2 bucks? It is a non climb for horses (so is strong) and is 48 inches tall. It is 250 dollars though. Is it worth it? Plus I would have to buy heavy duty metal posts I think at about 6.20 a piece. I would probably have 8 of those. Worth it?
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/non-climb-horse-fence-48-in-x-200-ft


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Found another good one

60 inches tall. 100 feet at $125. I would probably buy 2. would it be worth it?
http://www.ruralking.com/red-brand-mesh-60-x100-2-x2-16-gauge-70348.html


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

My last one for today

This one is 47 inches tall and 330 feet long for $130. It says that it withstands large animals, but It doesn't look very sturdy to hold a buck trying to escape. Also they don't have horns so hole size isn't an issue.
http://www.ruralking.com/red-brand-...0-high-tensile-french-monarch-knot-70092.html


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 13, 2014)

Check the pricing on fencing at Lowes online. Sometimes the online price is cheaper than the store price. You order online and they deliver it to your store for the online price.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just reinforce your fence with hot wire. Make sure it is well charged. I use four strands arranged so that they are sure to touch it.  I find this trains them to stay off the fence.  It saves your fence lines and keeps em in.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm no help my buck is a seasonal breeder that stays with the girls. You might check into "bull panel" they keep hogs in!


----------



## madcow (Mar 15, 2014)

We have "goat wire" made specifically for goats from TSC, and I highly recommend it.  It made a believer out of my husband, who was skeptical about anything that was less than what "you could throw water threw."  It isn't welded, but twisted together.  Avoid welded panels or fencing, as goats will break any welds, because they constantly are rubbing themselves along the lengths of the fencing.  It wasn't really expensive, about $140 for 300 feet, I believe and worth every penny.  It's 48 inches.  We have pygmies.  We used landscape timbers from Lowe's for the posts (about $3 each) every 8 feet with 2 x 4 bracing at the corners.  We cemented in the corner posts and the center posts along the 80-foot lengths of fence.  We haven't needed to do anything else and we haven't had any problems since we put it in last March.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 25, 2014)

The last one you had there, the Red Brand is woven wire fence. It's very sturdy, and they do sell it at Lowes It would work fine for goats.
Mad cow is correct, the welded wire fence will break particularly where attached to the posts. Trust me, I'm constantly making repairs, and I had to reinforce my buck pen with 2x4's run horizontally after a breakout and accidental breeding last year.
I think your post count of 8 is way low.  330 ft of fence will build a a nice sized pen.


----------



## NaturesPace (Mar 25, 2014)

We are using electro net fencing with a solar charger from premier1supplies. They have 4 foot goat fencing. It's poles and fencing that you can make permanent or move around. We have solar chargers to power it.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry correction. One every 8 feet is what I meant.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think I have found one I like. My main worry is that they won't be tall enough, because I do not want accidental breeding! It is 72 inches tall and 160 feet. I am going to get 2 of those and like I said have an 8 1/2 foot post every 8 feet sealed with cement in the ground. We are also planning on getting a miniature donkey for the bucks since they will be away from the house where we can't see them at night, but that is in the future, but I almost positive if this fence can keep in the bucks, it can keep in a miniature donkey! Thanks everyone for the help. My dogs fence is welded too and id bends easily and doesn't work well too. Thanks again.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> I think I have found one I like. My main worry is that they won't be tall enough, because I do not want accidental breeding! It is 72 inches tall and 160 feet. I am going to get 2 of those and like I said have an 8 1/2 foot post every 8 feet sealed with cement in the ground. We are also planning on getting a miniature donkey for the bucks since they will be away from the house where we can't see them at night, but that is in the future, but I almost positive if this fence can keep in the bucks, it can keep in a miniature donkey! Thanks everyone for the help. My dogs fence is welded too and id bends easily and doesn't work well too. Thanks again.


You have ND's don't you?  You don't need 6ft tall fence.  They aren't going to go over it.  You just need to make sure they can't bust through it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> sorry correction. One every 8 feet is what I meant.



Ahhh, that sounds more like it.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 24, 2014)

We use Red Brand fence as it is the best. Stay away from the welded wire fence it won't even stretch tight without breaking. I think this stuff might be useful for tomato cages and nothing else.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 24, 2014)

For buck fencing I go by the 3-H rule: High, Hot, and Heck of a lot. The "Hot" I am referring to is a hot wire (electric strand). I learned the 3-H concept in nursing school but it was concerning enemas for seriously constipated patients. LOL!!! Seriously though, this concept really does hold true for buck fencing. It should be taller, and tougher than your other fences and possibly 2 strands of electric because a doe in heat will cause a buck to challenge any fence. We try to keep our buck lot with an empty lot between our does because if they get a whiff of a doe in heat they start fighting, snorting, peeing their beards and front legs and acting mean.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 26, 2014)

Haaa  i learned that saying too years ago but the order i hated most was for a milk and molasses enema.  bad for the nurse and patient both!
my granddad use to say that a fence had to be bull strong, hog tight and stud horse high.  most of the time that will stop a determined buck but not always.  i had a lamancha buck that would scale a 6 foot high 2"x4" horse panel, go thru a dry lot and scale the 2nd 6 foot panel  like they were nothing to breed a doe i planned to hold back for a year.  What do they say, if you want to see if God has a sense of humor then make plans..


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep,
The good ole milk and molasses enema, Never had orders but I've seen the aftermath (fresh scrubs for the nurse and new clothes/ bedding for the patient.   My grandfather talked about the bull strong...fence also. Yes, He does have a sense of humor. I have had a huge Kiko herdsire in the past that used his huge rack of horns to open gate latches and peel woven wire apart like it was hot butter and leap 5ft fence like it was 2ft high. 2 strands of electric at the very top of the fence stopped the jumping and chain and locks for the gates.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 29, 2014)

poor ole choco spent much of his time on the end of a chain after that.  i had to move him everyday and that was a   p i a but he made beautiful good milking daughters so what ya gonna do??     and after 25 years nursing i retired being able to say i dodged the milk and molasses bullet,  thank you Lord.  always smiled at the young nurses who had a blank look on their faces when you explained what and how


----------



## hilarie (Jun 29, 2014)

This may be way out in left field for some people, and I'm sure many people don't have access to my "buried treasure."  But there's a metal scrapyard right in my country town, and you wouldn't *believe* what I've scored there: stainless steel buckets, strainers, stainless spoons, and ALL my fencing.  I look for cattle fence because it's stronger, but even if it's just goat fence, it's about 25% of the cost of retail (you pay by the pound depending on material) and I get my T-posts the same way.  Ditto gates, which can be really expensive.  OneFineAcre has it right: you're definitely going to have repairs - it's a downside - but for what I paid, I'm OK with it.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 30, 2014)

oh hilarie I'm jealous of your scrapyard!!  i stopped a guy at a scrapyard once and bought a big iron kettle off his trailer before he crossed the scales but they won't let you go in and look around.  with the cost of fencing, etc you have a gold mine


----------



## hilarie (Jun 30, 2014)

goatgurl - I really do and I know it. A lot of scrapyards won't let you poke around inside - liability and all that.  We've gone to great pains to ingratiate ourselves with them: stay out of their way, don't climb the piles of stuff, keep our eyes open.  We bring a lot of stuff TO them too, which makes them money. I even bring them goat cheese now and then.  They know now some of the things we want and will often set them aside for us.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 30, 2014)




----------

